# Is 250k aus dollars a good salary?



## cmtbaldwin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi

I've been approached to work in either Sydney or Melbourne for a medical company. The package is generous but I've heard about high cost of living standards in Oz. The company are offering $250k au as a salary. I know its not a small amount by any means but what kind of living standard does that stretch to in either of these two major Austrailian cities?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Are you Crazy?!


----------



## cmtbaldwin (Feb 10, 2014)

No, not at all. I'm just asking a simple question to which I would like a realistic answer as I know nothing about living or working in Austrialia.


----------



## TV Buff (Dec 17, 2012)

I hope you're joking.


----------



## cmtbaldwin (Feb 10, 2014)

nope, im not. If I cannot get a straight answer on this forum, what is the point of it?


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo (Dec 28, 2013)

-Edited-


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

cmtbaldwin said:


> nope, im not. If I cannot get a straight answer on this forum, what is the point of it?


For most people I would imagine that this would be a perfectly acceptable salary that would afford you a very high standard of living indeed. However you are asking people for a "straight answer" when you yourself have neglected to provide any information on what your current salary is, your place of residence and the lifestyle to which you are currently accustomed. Or how many people are in your family and whether or not your spouse contributes financially. If you like to travel first class to Europe and back every year and spend thousands of dollars on Prada purses for example, then that salary might not be enough. Do you see what I'm getting at?

Also, the point of this forum is to help other people who might be in a similar boat, not to put down people and act superior to others. If that's the attitude you want to take, feel free to bring it elsewhere. The point of this forum is NOT to answer to you and your specific needs.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

cmtbaldwin said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been approached to work in either Sydney or Melbourne for a medical company. The package is generous but I've heard about high cost of living standards in Oz. The company are offering $250k au as a salary. I know its not a small amount by any means but what kind of living standard does that stretch to in either of these two major Austrailian cities?


This is a super pay out and can accommodate very high standards of living anywhere across the globe.

Congratulations!!!!

Amit


----------



## cmtbaldwin (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm not trying to put anyone down. Answers like 'are you crazy' are not helpful. 

The first part of your answer is helpful and is all I wanted to know (for now). I would be bringing dependents with me and rather than looking at prada goods, more practical advice is what I required. 

There are no heirs or graces about myself, believe me. I just want information.


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

cmtbaldwin said:


> I would be bringing dependents with me and rather than looking at prada goods, more practical advice is what I required.
> 
> There are no heirs or graces about myself, believe me. I just want information.


250K should be more than enough to have a decent lifestyle here on Aussie land . You can have a great house , a proper car and nice lifestyle


----------



## cmtbaldwin (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you guys for your insight. The job is not in the bag yet but I know next to nothing about Oz so standards of living are a complete unknown.

Your help and guidance on this is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

250K per year or for 2 years?

If it is for one year, you get 20K+ per month. You can live like a KING


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

cmtbaldwin said:


> I'm not trying to put anyone down. Answers like 'are you crazy' are not helpful. The first part of your answer is helpful and is all I wanted to know (for now). I would be bringing dependents with me and rather than looking at prada goods, more practical advice is what I required. There are no heirs or graces about myself, believe me. I just want information.


In order to get the information you're looking for, you also need to provide information about yourself so that the answers you get are much more meaningful. Asking vague questions and expecting detailed answers is not realistic and getting huffy about the fact that you don't like the answers you've been given is just plain rude.

Anyway, good luck to you.


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi cmtbaldwin

The Amount mentioned as your CTC, leads you to being in the upper and creamy strata of Australian homelands. In fact you can feed 3 Families of 4 members each per month. Ok coming to the point, The average min. salary to just about survive in sydney, as per some reports I read is, AUD 4000/- per month which can just cater to basic accommodation, 3 meals and public transport. So you can weigh the odds with what you have been offered against 4K.

Regards

Zaki


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Ppl,

I am moving to australia by last week of April. I got my 189 grant on 1st May 2012 and have already visited aus to validate my PR. I have currently quit my job in India. I have a total 10 yrs Exp. in the telecom domain with 7 yrs of system Testing & embedded software development and 3 yrs of Technical Marketing. I have a B.Tech Computer Science degree. I would like some tips or advice from the members in this forum to better my preparation and work prospects.

Regards

Zaki


----------



## archer.4 (Feb 11, 2014)

250k is well over average Aust. salary.
You will be in top 5% of a social ladder.
Be careful however. The Australian companies have a tendency to attract the skilled people with fantastic money and then to play some tricks. Therefore some advice:
1. Don't break all the contacts with your old country, friends and emplyees
2. Take a close look at the contract they will send you, especially at thin print
3. Never trust any kind of employment agents. They are frequently paid just for bringing the people to Australia (doesn't matter what happen to the later on)
4. A basic rule is that Australia is a milti-kulti country with one of the lowest population density index in the World. Therefore needs people. As skilled as possible.

Anyway good luck for a future,

archer


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

cmtbaldwin said:


> Thank you guys for your insight. The job is not in the bag yet but I know next to nothing about Oz so standards of living are a complete unknown.
> 
> Your help and guidance on this is greatly appreciated.


Baldwin, that salary is EXTREMELY good. Very few can make more than 150k. However, you have to remember the high taxes you will be paying. Since you mentioned this job is from a medical industry, can you please tell us your profession? This might help a lot of people on getting a basic understanding of the current job scenario. Did you manage to get through this interview outside Australia?


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi Ppl,
> 
> I am moving to australia by last week of April. I got my 189 grant on 1st May 2012 and have already visited aus to validate my PR. I have currently quit my job in India. I have a total 10 yrs Exp. in the telecom domain with 7 yrs of system Testing & embedded software development and 3 yrs of Technical Marketing. I have a B.Tech Computer Science degree. I would like some tips or advice from the members in this forum to better my preparation and work prospects.
> 
> ...


There are better chances of getting the right answers by posting in the right threads. This has been discussed MANY, MANY times over.


----------

